# Low light/low maintenance plants



## Instar (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm attempting to (finally) get my low tech/low light planted aquarium set up. It's a 20L with 1.7W/gal, and ADA New Amazonia substrate. The fauna will eventually be shrimp and maybe some otos, sponge filtered, and I do have a big ol' hunk of wood to tie stuff to, if that makes a difference.

Before I head out physically and on the Internet looking for plants to buy, I'm trying to compile a list of potentials so I know what the heck to look for.

Here's the list thus far:
- Anubias sp.
- Ceratophyllum demersum (hornwort)
- Cryptocoryne sp.
- Eleocharis parvula/acicularis
- Microsorum pteropus (Java fern)
- Vesicularia dubyana (Java moss)

Do any of those sound like they wouldn't be a good fit in a low/low-medium light, non-CO2, non-fertilized, kinda short (12" tall) tank? Or does anyone have any additional suggestions? I'm also wondering if the species of Anubias or Crypt is important -- do they differ much in lighting needs or other care?

BTW I'm an aquarium newb, so try to dumb it down as much as possible for me.


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

The plants you listed are perfect for your low tech setup  Welcome to APC, btw.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Instar, glad to see you on APC, and be sure to check out the DFW APC forum.

--Michael


----------



## Instar (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks y'all!


----------

